# PTE Scored Pratice test score time



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi folks,

I gave the PTE scored practice test B about 20 hours back but did not get the scores yet. Can anyone tell how much time it normally takes?


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,
Can you please tell me how much you scored in your practiceA, PracticeB and Real exams. This would be helpful for me to set the right expectation on my real test score(FYI, I have completed the practice exams A and B). I knew the scores may vary from person to person, but still I would like to know about it.

PracticeA - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
PracticeB - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
RealExam - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?



pinkyg said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I gave the PTE scored practice test B about 20 hours back but did not get the scores yet. Can anyone tell how much time it normally takes?


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi,

My scores are:
Practice test B: L-82, R-71,S-63,W-89
Actual test : L-68, R-90,S-90,W-69

I had not appeared for the practice test A.

In the practice test, I had messed up very badly in the speaking section, had missed some questions in the beginning of the test. The writing section was very easy and thus I got a good score. However, I found the main exam tougher than the practice test (maybe I got a tough paper). But the marking is lenient.
Also, I felt scores are affected greatly if u miss any question, so being fast is very important. In the main exam, I missed last 2 questions in Write from dictation section; I believe that affected my marks in the Listening and writing sections. The audio clips I got were pretty lengthy, so be prepared for that. 
All the best!  






PriyaIndia said:


> Hi,
> Can you please tell me how much you scored in your practiceA, PracticeB and Real exams. This would be helpful for me to set the right expectation on my real test score(FYI, I have completed the practice exams A and B). I knew the scores may vary from person to person, but still I would like to know about it.
> 
> PracticeA - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
> ...


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks Pinky


pinkyg said:


> Hi,
> 
> My scores are:
> Practice test B: L-82, R-71,S-63,W-89
> ...


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

How about the reading? Is it the reading section in the real exam is easier than the mock one?


pinkyg said:


> Hi,
> 
> My scores are:
> Practice test B: L-82, R-71,S-63,W-89
> ...


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Priya,

The reading section was pretty tough compared to the practice test. However, the marking must not have been strict as I got 90 and it is extremely unlikely that I had answered all questions correctly!
I feel difficult questions are scored differently, so you need not worry. 

Thanks,
Pinky


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> Hi,
> 
> My scores are:
> Practice test B: L-82, R-71,S-63,W-89
> ...


Hey Pinky did you give the test from Storm Hyderabad . I had the same problem as i missed the last 4 questions in listening as the audio clips were too lengthy ..rest f te questions were relatively ok . Do you think there is a chance to get 65+ in listeninng/writing now?


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Sure, why not! It might have been sheer luck that we got longer audio clips.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This subject is also being discussed on here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html which may help you??????

Jo xxx


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> Sure, why not! It might have been sheer luck that we got longer audio clips.


Got the scores due to all these issues in write from dictation (4-5 questions ) ., lost all the crucial marks with the results as below . Feeling dejected and i hope i had enough time

L - 55
W-59
R - 77
S - 83

Sharing the experience so that everyone can take a lesson .I think weakest point for me was managing time and i feel confident i can get 79+ if i manage that well . Would book another slot now in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

could you please let me know how to find practice A , B


----------

